
Ask HN: How to form founding team while working for your Startup fulltime - muxneo
I am working in Silicon Valley for my startup full-time since a lil less than a year. I am a solo founder currently. Because of being a solo founder, it is not the easiest to start building a founding team. What are your suggestions for a solo startup founder like me to tap in to the vast and brilliant talent pool of Silicon Valley. If I cannot get a co-founder or employee no1 in Silicon Valley...then what good is Silicon Valley for?
======
rman666
Try doing it while working full time for someone else!

Heck, it sounds like you’re working for yourself ... if building a team is a
priority, then just do it!

